# My wineador build is in progress with pics



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I know there are a lot of threads on this but here is mine, hopefully it will help out somebody with questions. As of today, all I am waiting for are the drawers and shelf from Forest (should be here this week, I paid the extra $80) and my fans will be here on Monday. The reason I went this route is because I am tired of every summer having to play games with the humidors and always worrying about the temperatures getting to high in the boxes. I have some really nice cigars now and i want to be assured they are always being stored correctly.

My build is the following:

NewAir AW280e
5 drawers with one false front and one shelf. I went with 2 drawer options.... drilled for handles and side and rear venting for each drawer
CabCool 802 Lite Dual 80mm fan cooling kit
2 pounds of Heartfelt 70% beads and 2 medium empty tube
AC outlet timer to run the fans (intervals to be determind)

I have newspaper in the unit to help remove the plastic smell with a box of Arm n Hammer in there too. The smell is not really that bad right now.


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

Subscribed.

--Wag--


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

damn thats a good size


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

I ran the unit with the newspaper in it for a day it didn't seem to do much. Then I just ran the unit with the door open and the plastic smell was gone in no time. Goodluck with your build, I'll following along as well.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good timing on this thread as my NewAir is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I'm going on vacation later in the week so I want to get everything done ASAP so I can start seasoning the shelves before I go.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice. I would have chosen 65 RH instead of 70 RH. But that's just a matter of preference. I am so thinking about swapping my 3 humidors for one of these......


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

checked the smell today and it is not all that bad in there. I will keep the paper and Arm and Hammer in there until the drawers come in, no reason to take them out. Fans should be in tomorrow then ill start to wire them thru the drain plug and seal it up.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is the fan before I modify to get the plugs outside of the wineador. Nice set up and easy connections that are matched to what is needed by the fans.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I got the wire fished for the fans, no drilling is required. I will splice the 2 fans together with 1 feed in thru the drain plug then seal the drain plug on the outside. The fans piggy back of of plugs so wiring them together will not be an issue. I will be splicing, soldering and booting the wires tomorrow.

The plastic smell if gone. Once i get the fans done tomorrow I will be turning it on and let it run.

Drain plug in the back of the unit:


Drain plug inside the unit:


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Updated pics as the build moves on....... fans are wired, soldered, booted and flex loom installed over the wires. As you can see above I did not have to drill anything, just fished the wire thru the drain plug that is it. So now the fans are in, I am just waiting for my drawers to come in and need to find out what I am going to use to plug the drain hole to keep the humidity in. See the new pics........


----------



## PaintSnipher (May 27, 2014)

Looks good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be PMing you soon to come wire up mine


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice setup. I wanted to include some fans and what not when I did mine, but I went the lazy route and just threw the shelves in there with a pound of beads. It's been rock steady for a year and a half... I have to toss in a couple of small containers of water for a couple days in the winter when the house drys out, but that's it. 

That reminds me, since the summer is coming I should probably plug it back in again.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Looking good! I've read that people don't even worry about the drain plug being sealed. Now that you have wires running through it it probably won't be an issue. You can always seal it up at a later date if you run into humidity issues.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

My NewAir 280e just arrived yesterday and I'm roaring to get it aired out so I can start filling it up. 

I have to wait until I sell the drawers from my 181e before I order some more from Forrest, but until then I'll just use some boxes. I have to say, I like the slick black look of the 280e much more than the stainless of the 181e. Looking forward to seeing your finished project (since it'll be some time until mine is).

If I missed this in your post, my apologies, but are you getting any kind of hardwood upgrades for the fronts of your drawers?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice setup so far!

I really like what you did with the fans and wiring. 

Also to note, for those that want to keep the drain plug, these things are really easy to drill through as they're only made of thin sheet metal and plastic with foam insulation within.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Livin' Legend said:


> My NewAir 280e just arrived yesterday and I'm roaring to get it aired out so I can start filling it up.
> 
> I have to wait until I sell the drawers from my 181e before I order some more from Forrest, but until then I'll just use some boxes. I have to say, I like the slick black look of the 280e much more than the stainless of the 181e. Looking forward to seeing your finished project (since it'll be some time until mine is).
> 
> If I missed this in your post, my apologies, but are you getting any kind of hardwood upgrades for the fronts of your drawers?


No Hardwood upgrade, didn't like the look too much.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

These just came yesterday, have them in with Boveda packs now for calibration. Drawers are enroute and will be here on Wednesday, this build is almost done!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Really well done thread. Great pics as well. Looks very nice, and looking forward to seeing your end result.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Adding more pictures form what I did today, got my HF beads ready to go. The hygrometers above were dead on out of the box, keep them in Boveda packs for 48 hours and no calibration was needed. I put the beads in a small plastic container and sprayed them with distilled water until i had about a 75-85% of clear beads to white beads. After that was done I filled up my 2 medium tubes and put everything in the wineador. I don't see an issue with my beads being in a cigar box, looking for feedback on this one. I may move them into a plastic tupperware container. Drawers will be here on Wednesday and I will have everything ready to rock and roll!


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I was rethinking the wooden box to hold the beads, changed to a tupperware.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice. I'd like to hear what people think of beads in Tupperware vs. the better-looking cigar box option.

I'll be doing this with kitty litter in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking Good. Nice neat work. And just like Streetz, I found newspaper didn't help get my wineador to neutral as well as A+ Hammer did. 
Nice thread


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

maddevildog said:


> These just came yesterday, have them in with Boveda packs now for calibration. Drawers are enroute and will be here on Wednesday, this build is almost done!


If anyone is interested; I posted a review on this system (though with a different display unit) over here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bient-weather-wireless-thermo-hygrometer.html

Like maddevildog's, mine was bang on right out of the box. I love being able to keep tabs on everything from the comfort of my desk chair!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Nice. I'd like to hear what people think of beads in Tupperware vs. the better-looking cigar box option.
> 
> I'll be doing this with kitty litter in a couple weeks.


JMHO: I believe there is no measurable difference in whether you keep your beads stored in an open air cigar box or a Tupperware container. I've done both over the past 4 years and have never seen a difference, at all. Now...I'm talking that there has been no "operating" difference, no difference in performance...for me. Because you keep the beads only damp, not sitting in water...they work perfectly in a cedar box. Now, the beads will discolor, but they do the same in any container.

I now only use old cigar boxes...it looks nicer (which I wanted) and they perform the same...


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

quo155 said:


> JMHO: I believe there is no measurable difference in whether you keep your beads stored in an open air cigar box or a Tupperware container. I've done both over the past 4 years and have never seen a difference, at all. Now...I'm talking that there has been no "operating" difference, no difference in performance...for me. Because you keep the beads only damp, not sitting in water...they work perfectly in a cedar box. Now, the beads will discolor, but they do the same in any container.
> 
> I now only use old cigar boxes...it looks nicer (which I wanted) and they perform the same...


Thanks I will try that first with KL. I have a nice Padron cedar box I'd much rather look at in the bottom of my Newair than a plastic tupperware container.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

If the box has a removable lid...then you're _possibly_ set. Otherwise, I'd drill holes in the box top at the least for air movement.

Just some simple ideas for the cigar box...


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a fake front drawer coming from Forest, so the box will not be seen any ways. Great feedback and input guys, Thanks!!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

DJ, so your thinking the rear fan isnt enough to circulate properly thats why your going with two additional. Or is it for a different reason?


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> DJ, so your thinking the rear fan isnt enough to circulate properly thats why your going with two additional. Or is it for a different reason?


Yeah, I want to keep the air moving. Right now I have all the beads in the unit with nothing else. I have one of my sensors Velcro'd to the top of the unit and the other 2 other 2 are just sitting on the bottom until the drawers come in. I have the fans set to turn on every 4 hours for 30 minutes. The humidity inside the unit is at 75% on the bottom and 72% at the top and holding solid at 66 degrees. I will lightly wipe the drawers down when i get them then put them in. I will have one sensor in the second drawer and the second sensor in the 4th drawer and I will keep the third sensor on the top where it already is. I expect the humidity to drop but hopefully not too much after the drawers go in. Then with the fans running for 30 minutes every 4 hours i should be good to go.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Very well thought out, I will definately be following till completion for my future build.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

...


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Here we go, BIG MAIL DAY!!!! Pictures speak for themselves, these are awesome. The last pic is the shelf, some dividers and a custom fane holder he made for me(its upside down in the pic). Pictures don't show the detail and quality that are in these.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks and works great!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, very nice, when you putting them in?


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I lightly wiped each down with distilled water to clean off any dust that was still on them and we are now officially finished. Build is completed, now to let it season a few days and sticks are going in. Thanks for watching everybody.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

The wire to the right will be gone, it is for my cigar oasis that is in the humidor on top of the wineador.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I can't wait for my drawers to come in now! Looking forward to seeing it all filled up with sticks! Enjoy.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

AWESOME Build thread brother!!!

Love how this turned out and all the extra effort put into it. 

Keep the updates and pics coming!


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, so i have all my sticks in there and I everything is working perfect. I have 3 sensors in there, drawers 1, 3 and 5 from top to bottom. Temp is at 66 F and humidity levels are 68, 69 and 70. I am no longer stressing dealing with the high fluctuating temps of a regular humidor anymore and not opening it and checking every other day. This was buy far the best purchase i have made for my cigars. Here are pics of the drawers and what is going on the shelf, these are from last week and I have added a handful of T52 and another UF-13.


----------



## Lou_40 (Jun 3, 2013)

Outstanding!

Love your choice of drawers! And, the beads/fan arraignment.

How much beads did you end up using and all they all on the bottom?

Again, congratulations on a very nice wineador!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice Liga collection-- especially the 4 A's.

Hey are those 3 Padron '26  maddie #6 ?

That Behike needs company


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Just an update...... this has been running steady at 66/70 since roughly the last post. The only thing i changed is the Hearfelt beads, i sold the 2 lbs of 70% and I have 2 lbs of 65% coming Thursday. I found with the cooler temp, the cigars were getting a little to wet for my liking. So, I am changing to 65% and feel this will be MUCH better, i have read a lot of threads as well. Trial and error is what it is about. I smoked one of my Liga 9's Sunday and it was splitting on me, i think they are getting to wet. Update will follow.

DJ


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

65% beads came in today and are in the wineador, i am happy and all set.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome and inspiring thread! Has given me ideas of my own.


----------

